# Pecan Smoked Rib-Eye's



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cold smoked a couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned rib-eye's with pecan for about an hour.


-----

Seared the steaks on the GrillGrates a few minutes per side on the Yoder running 550º till the steaks hit an internal meat temp of 130º.


-----

Tatonka Dust seasoned rib-eye, shrimp seasoned with Everglades Cactus Dust and Mango Mango Preserves along with some mixed veggies.


-----

Done just the way I like it!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks good :thumb:


----------

